# GE Silicone II - I used it and nothing died yet.



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I have used GE Silicone II for several years in various projects. I hadnt done so from the time before the BioSeal and when the BioSeal logo was added. I bought it and used it. When I read the label it said Bioseal. It didnt say "With" or anything like that. I assumed that silicone in and of itself doesnt have anything in it to attract mold or mildew anyway. I never had any silicone mold or mildew anywhere else *** used it.

Long story short I looked around and found that people were saying it would kill your fish and plants. *** had my tank set up for a month and nothing bad has happened. My plants are fine, so are my fish. Im in the process of making a paludarium with it and will see how that works out as well. Also used Great Stuff polyurethane exapanding foam in both of them.

Anyone else had any GOOD outcomes from using the Silicone II? *** heard lots say not to use it, but not anyone that says they did nad it turned out well. Lots of speculation. GE says it sthe same stuff as before. The MSDS sheet doesnt have anything with herbicides or anything else. It has something that makes the surface harder, or more dense, this may be where the "bioseal" deal comes from. You have to let it cure fully as it puts out ammonia as it cures, unlike the Silicone I which smells like acetic acid (vinegar).

Anyone use it and had an outcome? Im not looking for speculation about what the label says or what not, just people that have used it or have talked with GE or something with some input other than "I wouldnt use it".


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Interesting. I am pretty sure that if there were chemicals to inhibit mold, they would have to be mentioned in the msds. I think that the toxicity of mold inhibitors is directly related to the amount that is absorbed into the water. If your tank is rather large and you do large and frequent water changes, there may not be enough in the water to have a notible effect. I'm not saying that there is or isn't anything in the silicone, just throwing that out there as a possibility for success even if chemicals were present.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

This one is a 29 gallon with the entire back siliconed, then Great Stuffed, and then siliconed again with coco coir stuck on. Theres 3 tubes total in the back of the tank.

I thought about that, water changes affecting the buildup of chemicals in it. I have shrimp in the tank also and they are fine. I would think that the shrimp would be the first to knock off if something was wrong.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah sounds like if there were a chance of chem buildup, you would have seen it already.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I reseal my tank with it. I used like 6 tubes and it has been up for a year with no problems. I think letting it cure for an extra couple of days is the trick.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

clgkag... a year ago GE Silicone II did not have the BioSeal... so you are exempt from this concern 

The old GE Silicone II Kitchen & Bath slowly leaked out ammonia into the water. Many years ago I made the mistake of using this in a terrarium I put together. It was up and running for a few weeks using many items from an established fish tank prior to me adding any fish (just had a turtle in it). I also never had any deaths associated to it. My assumed conclusion was that the bacteria on the items from the established tank addressed the ammonia and the ammonia leached from the silicone simply assisted in the tank cycling...

How have you been cycling your 29 Gal that you used the new GE Silicone II Window & Door?

I will openly confess I am being a bit speculative on my thoughts that I do not trust the GE II Window & Door w/ BioSeal... I am very interested to see/hear some official explanation of what the BioSeal is or is not...

As for Silicone itself not attracting mold/mildew or even not allowing mold/mildew to penetrate it... this is a basic quality of silicone, including GE Silicone I which does not boast "BioSeal - mold & mildew resistant"... So I can't believe that's the answer...

When recently looking into this... my personal conclusion was that I will continue to use GE Silicone I Window & Door for my clear silicone applications... which is what I've always used based on several comparisons of GE I vs GE II...

And for applications where I wish to use colored silicone I will use the DAP products as they have colored silicones that do not have any mold/mildew resistant additives. Their "plus" series does... but their (less commonly available) non "plus" series does not...

Iâ€™m glad this topic has been brought up and I look forward to learning moreâ€¦


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

For my basic clear silicon use I use the Silicon I as it is readily available in my area. I used the colored options for terrariums, paludariums, and tanks that I want colored when viewing from the outside to avoid the ugliness of clear silicon, or the color of Great Stuff foam. In my area I dont have the option of DAP in colors. I have never used the kitchen and bath, only the Door and Window versions.

The post above that said they used it to seal a tank, did it say "BioSeal" on the tube?

The thing that made me use it was that GE said somewhere that it was the same formula they had used all along and nothing had changed. This was something that I doidnt get directly from GE, but from another user somewehre that said they talked with GE about it.

Again, this is something that it isnt specifically marketed for, just like the clear I that isnt for "aquarium use". As we all know, a good DIY person will find uses for all kinds of things outside the box. This doesnt always make it safe, but many things are adopted for different purposes.

I had the tank I am usign now running for ten years in various forms. The last it was set up for over 2 1/2 years as a planted tank continuously. I tore it down, cleaned it, and did my thing with the silicone. I did not clean the filters, sand, or anything else. Just the glass was cleaned well.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

II does not cure as strong as I, so it does not make much sense to use it. It's like crossing the road without looking right or left. You may be able to do it several or even many times before something catches up with you.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Mcdaphnia said:


> II does not cure as strong as I, so it does not make much sense to use it. It's like crossing the road without looking right or left. You may be able to do it several or even many times before something catches up with you.


Why did they make GE II then? Not doubting, by the way. I vaguely remember seeing something on the back where GE II is not as strong of a bond with glass as GE I is. Does it bond better to other surfaces as compared to GE I then?


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Like said, for glass building I use the I. I cant get colored I anywhere aside from ordering from the net and paying shipping. It is common that the II is more readily available. Building vivariums and backgrounds with colored silicone is not an option if I dont use Silicone II. Paying shipping on silicone is not something I want to do to.

It just seems to me that all the talk about the Silicone II being poison is mostly just talk. Thats the point Im getting at. Out of a hundred people that say it is none have anything to back it up with. Of the few of us that used it there are reportedly no problems with it. Sure theres going to be those that redid their tanks, left their plants in a bucket for 3 weeks, then replantd and had their crypts melt, but they would have melted anyway.

I just want to hear from people that used it and had a result, whatever the result might have been. So far both my tanks are still fine.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mithesaint said:


> Why did they make GE II then? Not doubting, by the way. I vaguely remember seeing something on the back where GE II is not as strong of a bond with glass as GE I is. Does it bond better to other surfaces as compared to GE I then?


Federal regulation and the legal system. I gives off acetic acid which can hurt you. A friend worked with I for years first in a factory and then repairing tanks. His sinuses were damaged badly. II give off ammonia which is just as bad, but our body knows it and moves us away from harm. Our fish can't move away. In fact II is more a hazard while curing to fish in tanks elsewhere in the room or another part of the building because it travels through the air and is attracted to water. Once it is cured it should be harmless to the fish, with a good filter and established biofilter. It is still weaker so your safety factor is diminished. There is a sticky. I believe all this is covered and documented there.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Mcdaphnia said:


> mithesaint said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they make GE II then? Not doubting, by the way. I vaguely remember seeing something on the back where GE II is not as strong of a bond with glass as GE I is. Does it bond better to other surfaces as compared to GE I then?
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I was just going to drop by again and let everyone know that my tank is still doing fine withthe silicone II bioseal used to make the background. The shrimps is still alive. The plants are doing exceptionally well with the co2 and even though I know its not a manly fish, the platies are doing well also (all deep red) although I have considered smashing them with a hammer as they wont school tightly enough to be completely asthetically pleasing (calm down jus tkidding) but I tried it and it works. A single colored fish works in a green planted tank.

Anyway, I just did another 48 gallon bowfront (maybe 47 gallons, not for sure) with the same thing and this time added driftwood to the poly foam. It took a couple days to finish that one. The tetras are enjoying that one. It really looks nice on a bigger tank. Maybe Ill build a DIY 800 gallona nd mak ea background out of silicone and cement or the likes.

Anyway just wanted to repoert that all fish and plants are well.


----------

